# You know Return To Dark Castle, or you don't?



## darkgamer35 (Aug 4, 2008)

Please give your opinions on my YouTube video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzla7YxZFP4

All your comments welcomed!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 5, 2008)

My opinion is that it was never fun to watch someone else play video games, and even less fun when you're watching a video of someone else playing video games.


----------



## darkgamer35 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have any problem with that, you're right!  But others have fun with my videos!


----------



## darkgamer35 (Aug 11, 2008)

As I can see, there are a lot of shy fans of Return To Dark Castle.  Here are two other videos :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lx3TGz-wW4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ina4KEXIbus

I hope you have fun!


----------



## darkgamer35 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just posted a new video on YouTube.  That's a remake of the ending of the Original Dark Castle.  There are no spoilers this time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNgkrzNjtTk

Please tell me what you think!


----------



## darkgamer35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just posted a new YouTube video on YouTube.  That's the beginner ending.  WARNING:  It contains spoilers.

People who don't know what is a spoiler, it is explained earlier in this thread.  If there are members in this forum who seriously plays Return To Dark Castle and have not defeated the new Black Knight yet, it is not recommended to watch the video.

Otherwise, or others who don't care, go ahead!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB14pEMaeUw&fmt=18


----------



## fryke (Sep 6, 2008)

So... You've joined this forum to post links to your Dark Castle videos, then?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2008)

Sure seems that way, fryke.  Consider that all of the posts by darkgamer35 are in this thread only.  Nothing related to Macs, iPods, iPhones, or anything pertaining to Apple whether it be assistance needed or advice given.

I'd been following this for some time now.  Personally, it's very much like any other spam this forum has received considering this is the prime purpose of the original poster.  Just my opinion, though.


----------



## darkgamer35 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, ok!  It seems that my post are seen like spams.  It is not my intention to spam the forum.  I won't post in this thread anymore... I promise you guys.

For other subject related to Macs and iPods, I started using Macs over 20 years ago with the Macintosh 128.  Now, I have total control of my G4 iMac.  I don't really need any advice and I am not a big gamer, only a nostalgic gamer.

But, maybe I could help other users, I admit.

Edit: I thought that I was in the right place (mac games) and also that some users were playing Dark Castle and needed some hints for finishing some levels.  I was so wrong.  Sorry!  All my apologies for bothering you guys, sincerely...


----------



## ApeintheShell (Sep 25, 2008)

If only we had more iPhone games on the App Store that were this visually exciting. I used to think Castlevania knockoff when I heard about this Mac game. After watching some of the YouTube videos I wonder why we haven't seen a version for the iPhone or at least a 3D version like Ghost n Goblins for PS2.


----------



## fryke (Sep 26, 2008)

darkgamer35: I understand. It's not really a problem. Just rather unusual for a non-spammer.  ... We've got no problem with you posting such videos. I am a nostalgic myself and I loved Dark Castle. In its black and white version, of course. I thought the coloured one didn't properly port the feeling (too coloured, b&w seemed darker), although the sounds are half the fun, of course.

I also agree with ApeintheShell: Dark Castle for the iPhone would be great. Or Lode Runner! Although I'm not sure about the controls...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 26, 2008)

ApeintheShell said:


> I used to think Castlevania knockoff when I heard about this Mac game.



Well, except for the fact that Dark Castle was on the Mac a whole year before Castlevania hit the European and US shores.


----------

